# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2020)

*In your woodworking endeavors, When is Good Enough NOT Good Enough?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
How many points does a maple leaf have?


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I've always felt that all of us woodworkers are actually artists, and for me (my wife says differently) none of my work seems good enough.
I always seem to look at my work as mediocre especially when I see others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 5, 2020)

I have made over 100 of my coved boxes, and not one in my eyes has been perfect. I think this is how we get better at what we do. But you have to take pride in what you do, most work I see here is above and beyond what average craftsman do. So there is a thin line between over critical and over confidence , both are counter productive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

I dont really have that problem, I always seem to say it's good enough for who it's for, me. If its furniture I will usually put way to much time into a project when I build it and it's usually for me or my house. It's the finish that I nit pick over and I'm never really satisfied with it. But lately I have been enjoying quick projects that dont have to be perfect. That's one of the things I really like about turning, 1 day projects that deliver almost instant gratification.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 5, 2020)

I normally say it’s good enough when it’s not good enough to finished. An old habit that I’m working on breaking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I remember when working on an electrical project we used to say; That's good enough, they'll never see it from the highway! or It's good enough for the girls we go with!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2020)

I agree with others above, I've yet to make anything that was perfect. There's always something that I could've done better, but I know that most of what I see others won't (except woodworkers).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 5, 2020)

Although I have never sold anything that would be considered art, woodcraft or anything most of us do here, I don't feel that I've ever made anything anywhere near perfect.
I feel anyone who cares about what they are doing will ALWAYS find something they could have done better, it's human nature.
So my answer would be, it's a mental game that we are all afflicted by.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Apr 5, 2020)

Good enough never is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2020)

When in my eyes it is not suitable for myself. If I can pass that hurdle, then I am happy to give it away to others. And my standards are extremely high. It's not a matter of time or money, it's the finished project. I've found the key often comes down to the quality of the sanding I do. I'm working on a bowl right now that I have tossed back in the sanding pile about 4 times because I just can't seem to get the defects out. Consequently, and bottom line, I don't turn out as much work as many do on this forum. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Apr 5, 2020)

Just good enough??
Nope.
Most, well...._all_ of what I make is destined for someone else. It has to pass my test--"Do I want this in someone else's house/business/collection?"
Granted no piece is perfect, but some are better than others--I'm the undeclared "King" of Amish marks. 
If the person likes the piece, I do tactfully _ask_ or point out obvious flaws, if they want to know. Of course they can affect the final price--the bottom line is a happy customer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 9, 2020)

eaglea1 said:


> I've always felt that all of us woodworkers are actually artists, and for me (my wife says differently) none of my work seems good enough.
> I always seem to look at my work as mediocre especially when I see others.



You taught me a new word...mediocre. Growing up, it was always meatyoker, like as in eggs. Never understood if it was bad or good, so kind of in the middle. Can't say anyone ever pointed it out. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 9, 2020)

When it is for someone else, I get really critical of myself. Unfortunately (I guess due to other life stuff going on) this can almost cause me not do work. Just some things I am working through. I really like @Mike1950 's comments above; a little too critical of myself right now and I need to relax and enjoy the work and shop time!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Shettlesworth (Apr 10, 2020)

Most of us it seems are our own worst critics. I don't ever think my stuff is good enough but others seem to like it, but I know its only because they are not woodworkers. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 11, 2020)

I was once told "never let perfect be the enemy of good." So I try to follow that. But, it's "good, but not good enough" when I carry it into the house and see even a minor tool mark, or sanding mark that I didn't see in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 11, 2020)

It's not good enough when you spend 3-4 hours aligning shelf standards to accept adjustable shelves and the customer tells you that's not what they wanted. Doh!! .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

